# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Psychedelic Anesthetic Helps Treat Depression - Patch.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Psychedelic Anesthetic Helps Treat Depression**Patch.com*Many people report out-of-body experiences on ketamine and effects similar to *lucid dreaming*. Several months ago I wrote about the grey legal market of designer psychedelic drugs, chemical analogs of illegal psychedelics that are openly sold on the *...***

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Interesting.  :Thinking:

----------


## Alyzarin

Ketamine rocks.  ::content::  And I just found out the other day that one of my friends has MXE.  :boogie:

----------

